# Sony To Launch OLED TVs During 2017



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The OLED rumor mill has been an interesting one for the last several years, as most manufacturers have dipped their toes in OLED waters only to go running back into the safe arms of LCD tech. All signs, however, indicate that 2017 will be a different story.

Yesterday, Forbes reporter John Archer dropped a bomb when he published rumored information about the possibility of a Sony branded OLED television. And today, Archer returned to the topic with official confirmation that Sony is planning on launching two OLED TV models next year. These televisions will utilize panels sourced from LG Display (currently the only successful large panel OLED manufacturer in the world).

This is obviously huge news, both for Sony and the consumer market. Suffice it to say, if you’ve been holding out for options and better prices on OLED displays, then you’ll likely be rewarded very soon. 

Archer’s report cites direct information obtained from Barry Young (CEO, OLE Association). According to Young, Sony is planning on launching 55-inch and 65-inch OLED models sometime during the third or fourth quarter. More than likely, this means Sony will not hit the CES show floor with OLED models in tow (although, I wouldn’t be shocked if the company surprised everyone with a prototype of some kind). 

Young also relayed that Sony expects to produce roughly 80,000 55-inch models and 160,000 65-inch models during the year; pricing is expected to be $1,999 and $2,999, respectfully. Both of those price points fall inline with LG’s current B6 and C6 models, and one wouldn’t be crazy to surmise that LG will continue to slash prices on its own televisions as competition arrives in its once singular space.

Huge news. 

Frankly, I’m surprised this happening so quickly, especially considering Sony’s mid-year reveal of its Z9 Flagship 4K LCD televisions. In many ways, the Z9 was billed as a threat to OLED. It will be interesting to see how Sony markets its new OLED televisions, and how other manufacturers respond.

We’ll update this story as new information becomes available. 

_Image Credit: Sony, LG Electronics_


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

This is exciting indeed. Oled is where I'm looking when I think of replacing my plasma. LED just make me want to ? barf. My fear however is Sony will stick to their pricing strategy which in MY mind has been just a touch like Bose in that you can get better performance for less, especially when I think of navigating their menus, and crummy remotes. The competition should keep the market more even I hope. 

Thanks for the report Todd!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> This is exciting indeed. Oled is where I'm looking when I think of replacing my plasma. LED just make me want to ? barf. My fear however is Sony will stick to their pricing strategy which in MY mind has been just a touch like Bose in that you can get better performance for less, especially when I think of navigating their menus, and crummy remotes. The competition should keep the market more even I hope.
> 
> Thanks for the report Todd!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're on the right track. And, frankly, as great as plasmas were (including smooth motion and viewing angle), they don't hold a candle to the image capabilities of OLED. 

I would not be surprised to see other manufacturers making a similar move in the coming year+


----------



## Shruti Sane (Jan 18, 2018)

This is great as it is the latest technology in a world of TV. So it is very exciting to see the OLED tv.


----------



## silvaj (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes I am also looking to replace my plasma tv with OLED but I am waiting a little longer for the new OTA 3.0 tuners to become standard. This year the FCC has approved the standard and are running trial broadcast in think two or three markets. I believe there will be a five years transition period for broadcasters. The new OTA standard with feature 4K as well as other nice features.


----------

